# [Solucionado] No puedo instalar net-wireless/bluez

## Fitap

No se que paso, pero desde que hice downgrade de kernel por estas ultimas noticias, no puedo instalar bluez.

Les dejo el log si pueden darme una mano.

 /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.47-r1/temp/build.log

Muchas gracias.Last edited by Fitap on Fri Jan 12, 2018 11:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a reconstruir el paquete dev-libs/icu antes que bluez.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias por responder quilosaq

He probado reconstruir dev-libs/icu antes de postear incluso, he visto el informe de error

```

/usr/lib/libicuuc.so: error adding symbols: File in wrong format

```

----------

## pcmaster

Intanta actualizar el kernel a la última inestable: gentoo-sources-4.14.11-r2. También tiene el parche y el bluetooth va bien, al menos con mis auriculares.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias por responder pcmaster

Sin embargo necesito del driver propietario nvidia, y este kernel no esta soportado aun.

----------

## Fitap

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a reconstruir el paquete dev-libs/icu antes que bluez.

 

Volvi a instalar dev-libs/icu y ahora si pude instalar net-wireless/bluez

Muchas gracias.

----------

